# Favorite plugin for mixing ITB?



## URL (Sep 20, 2016)

Perhaps this question already been treated, but perhaps there is interest in this topic?
For example what kind of EQ do you use on strings or brass, do you use compressor on strings...? 
Do you use different brands EQ/comp etc on for example lib like Spitfire others on Cinematic Studio strings/2?

Strings
Brass
Woodwind
Drums/Percussions
Bas
Guitar
Piano...
....
I use Mcdsp/Uad/Waves/Izotope.


----------



## URL (Sep 20, 2016)

Nobody wants to reveal their plugins


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mostly use Boz Digital HoserXT, FabFilter Pro-Q2, Acustica Audio Nebula3 Server and Acustica Audio Acqua plugins.

Sknote SDC and Klanghelm MJUC Compressors.


----------



## URL (Sep 20, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Mostly use Boz Digital HoserXT, FabFilter Pro-Q2, Acustica Audio Nebula3 Server and Acustica Audio Acqua plugins.
> 
> Sknote SDC and Klanghelm MJUC Compressors.



Boz Digital HoserXT is new to me what do you us it for?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2016)

UAD/Sound Toys/UBK/Valhalla/Fab Filter


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 20, 2016)

URL said:


> Boz Digital HoserXT is new to me what do you us it for?



My go to EQ on all instruments and sometimes on group buss.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 20, 2016)

Got to agree with everyone here about Fabfilter, the Eq Q2 is great for sculpting the sound- the visual feedback plus up to 24 bands is killer. Presets are a good start and has all the extras (side-chaining, eq matching, etc.). Really haven't seen anything that comes close.

I don't usually need to compress orchestral sounds unless in a pop mix, but occasionally brass or perc. Uhe pressworks or Klanghelm for character (drums, bass, brass) or Fabfilter C2 for transparent compression. Usually I have a mastering plug on the mater bus like Ozone 5, but Fabfilter MB (multiband compressor) works well for this too. The fabfilter mixing bundle (on sale) was a great deal for me, use it much. The Soundtoys bundle is really nice for fx (distortion, filter freak, auto panning, echo fx, etc.). I believe Fabfilter (and Soundtoys?) have demos to try first.


----------



## kfirpr (Sep 20, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Mostly use Boz Digital HoserXT, FabFilter Pro-Q2, Acustica Audio Nebula3 Server and Acustica Audio Acqua plugins.
> 
> Sknote SDC and Klanghelm MJUC Compressors.


I'm making the switch to Aqua\Nebula myself, now only own Pink bundle and the free nebula. David do you recommend buying Nebula 3 now that Nebula 4 supposed to be released in the next 2 months? and what are your favorites Aqua \Nebula plugins?
You said you use the HoserXT EQ but honestly I never listened to a better EQ then Nebula's..


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Have thought about a few times but company and support seems very quirky and turns me off every time.



kfirpr said:


> I'm making the switch to Aqua\Nebula myself, now only own Pink bundle and the free nebula. David do you recommend buying Nebula 3 now that Nebula 4 supposed to be released in the next 2 months? and what are your favorites Aqua \Nebula plugins?
> You said you use the HoserXT EQ but honestly I never listened to a better EQ then Nebula's..


----------



## kfirpr (Sep 20, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Have thought about a few times but company and support seems very quirky and turns me off every time.


That's because they were extremely underground company (until recently) and they have very strict system for piracy, but their plugins sound way better to me then then the usual suspects .


----------



## kevinlee87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Slate digital vmr is the only one for me


----------



## higgs (Sep 20, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Mostly use Boz Digital HoserXT, FabFilter Pro-Q2, Acustica Audio Nebula3 Server and Acustica Audio Acqua plugins.
> 
> Sknote SDC and Klanghelm MJUC Compressors.


+1 on all of these except for Boz, which I don't have but will now consider based on how impeccable the other selections are 

As an aside RE: Nebula - from where are you buying your dynamic impulse sets @davidgary73 ?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 20, 2016)

Favourite plugs for mixing and mastering are fairly basic.

UAD Fairchild 670 Compressor.

UAD Oxide Tape.

UAD Neve 1073

UAD Teletronix Compressor collection.

UAD Pultec EQ

FAbFilter Pro EQ

Lexicon Reverb Collection Plugin

Logic's Limiter


----------



## karelpsota (Sep 20, 2016)

I usually don't care about the "character" of a plugin, I only pick them for their unique abilities and CPU efficiency.
Also, keep in mind that I don't go for realism - I go for trailer sounding music.

*DRUMS*: C4, TransX Multi, Ableton's Multiband, iZotope Trash 2 and DynEq. (I use an excessive amount of side-chaining in the low end with Ableton's Live 8 compressor)

*ORCH*: TrueVerb, Valhalla, ArtsAcoustics, Decapitator, Radiator, Ableton's Ping Pong Delay.

*SOUND DESIGN*: Camel Crusher, NI Driver, Disperser, Lowender, Multipass, Ableton's Corpus (and all the plugins I listed for drums).

*MASTERING*: Ozone 5's EQ Matching, Multiband, Imager and Harmonic Exciter to FF Pro-L.


----------



## URL (Sep 20, 2016)

Some of mine
*Orchestra*, (Mcdsp Massivpassiv...favorit), UAD Massivpassiv Pultec, Neve/ 1073 Preamp Ozone 7 advance (vintage EQ/comp/tape) SSL EQ 
*Drums/Percussions* Transx SSL Comp UAD 1176... UAD 610, Api
*Bas*: UBK ,UAD Fatso, API
*Guitar *UBK, UAD Pultec
*Piano... *UAD Pultec

Fabfilter Q2 on everything when needed, always...
This is a new plugin for me that I never used, *Boz Digital HoserXT Acustica Audio Nebula3 Server and Acustica Audio Acqua plugins, *is there anyone tested these against UAD plugs...

I feel and hear that som sample lib need a lot of treatment depending what you aim to achieve and some plugins doesn't do it for me, or the sample lib isn't right in that arrangement... or the sample lib needs "other" plugins or to shape ...

I do rock/metal guitarbased music with orchestra and to get orchestra to come thru heavy guitars without compressing a lot -is so tuff... when try to keep the dynamics in orchestra tracks.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 20, 2016)

kfirpr said:


> I'm making the switch to Aqua\Nebula myself, now only own Pink bundle and the free nebula. David do you recommend buying Nebula 3 now that Nebula 4 supposed to be released in the next 2 months? and what are your favorites Aqua \Nebula plugins?
> You said you use the HoserXT EQ but honestly I never listened to a better EQ then Nebula's..



I would recommend to wait for Neb 4 

Nebula EQ is definitely much better than HoserXT but it holds up to Nebula. Its very low on CPU usage and i can use it without having to worry about CPU overloads which occurs when using lots of Nebula or Aqua plugs.

Aqua's, i have Magenta, Green, Pink and Navy. Magenta and Green, they are great on master buss and also on group buss. Navy and Pink, i use it for various instruments.

Neb libraries that i use most are:

AlexB @ http://www.alessandroboschi.eu/html/alexb/nebula_programs.htm
Console - MFC, A16, N14, 4KC and MWC
EQ - MFeQ and MMeQ
Preamps - PC&S

Tim Petherick @ http://www.timpetherick.co.uk
Compressor - Opto 3a, Sum 100a and U76
EQ - Vintage Gyrator, Blue 1102 and Surge

Cupwise @ http://www.cupwise.com/fx/
Flucti-Mew and Slick 9k Compressor

CDSoundmaster @ http://cdsoundmaster.com/site/cds-software-online/nebulasoftware.html
His Tape library is said to be the best.

Henry Olanga @ http://www.nebulapresets.com
All you can eat bundles



higgs said:


> +1 on all of these except for Boz, which I don't have but will now consider based on how impeccable the other selections are
> 
> As an aside RE: Nebula - from where are you buying your dynamic impulse sets @davidgary73 ?



I purchase Neb 3rd party libraries from AlexB, Cupwise, CDSoundmaster, Henry Olonga and Tim Petherick (links above). They made superb libraries from Consoles, tape, ton's of EQ's and compressors.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Is latency still a issue ? Do you still see tons of bugs ? Has Customer support improved ?



davidgary73 said:


> I would recommend to wait for Neb 4
> 
> Nebula EQ is definitely much better than HoserXT but it holds up to Nebula. Its very low on CPU usage and i can use it without having to worry about CPU overloads which occurs when using lots of Nebula or Aqua plugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 20, 2016)

Latency has gotten much better with the ZL plug but it takes up some CPU.

I hardly use Aqua or Neb3 for tracking due to the latency and only use them in a mix session with buffer size at 512, 1024 or higher.

They have fix a lot of bugs and its running much better now with the Neb 3 server version.

Customer support improvement, i say they are getting better and faster in replying messages but sometimes it can be very slow as they are trying to decipher our issues which may take up 3-4 days.


----------



## higgs (Sep 21, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Customer support improvement, i say they are getting better and faster in replying messages but sometimes it can be very slow as they are trying to decipher our issues which may take up 3-4 days.


Support _has_ gotten better. The install and authorization process still takes............patience, relentlessness, and any kind of brown liquor within reach.


----------

